# Surf Fishing Tournament



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

On June 4th Surf-N-Land Sportsman's Club will be hosting our 16th Annual Surf Fishing Tournament at Brigantine NJ.

Six person teams as well as individuals are welcome to attend and compete. All participants must pre-register at Tournament Headquarters located at the Brigantine Civic Center, 3100 Bayshore Ave. (2 blocks North of Lighthouse Circle *YAHOO MAP* ). 

Registration begins at 6:00AM and closes at 7:30AM; fishing will begin at 7:30AM.

Awards will be given in both team and individual categories as well as Most Fish and Largest Fish for male and female. A Youth Award will be won by the youngster with most fish points.

More complete information is available in the *2005 Tournament Invitation*.

Click to see the *results of our 2004 Tournament*

*ADDITIONAL NOTE --*

Fishing is _scheduled_ to begin at 7:30AM, that time is subject to delay due to safety considerations; the beach has suffered severe erosion from the series of recent spring storms. High tide is predicted within an hour of start time and with the Moon's stage any on-shore wind could cause problems. 

The safety of participants and conservation of the beach are our primary concern; swamped trucks are both a safety and environmental concern. In the event such delay is necessary, the understanding and cooperation of participants is appreciated.​
Thank you

R. Smith
Tournament Chairman
Surf-N-Land Surf Fishing Club
Personal E-Mail - [email protected] 
Club E-Mail - [email protected]


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

hey sarge,
how did it go?i came down after work around 2 and there was still people fishing on the north end.the weeds sent me to the south end pretty quick.i saw an older guy with a clip board walking around.was that you?i was gonna say hi,but he looked awful busy.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hi Kev, probably wasn't me, I spent most of the day just driving around. Being tournament Chairman I was "King for a day" and by 2:10 I was back at HQ.

The event was a success, the weather started out yukky but brightened up; alot of kingies were caught once the sun came out.

The team competition was incredibly tight; the difference between 1st and 2nd was only 4 points and between 2nd and third??? a half-inch. 

Top three teams were as follows:

First Place Team
Merchantville Fishing Club
15 fish - 237.75 points

Second Place Team
Fishlander's SFC "A"
17 fish - 233.75 points

Third Place Team
South Jersey Surfcasters"B"
16 fish 233.25 points

I just put up a results page on the website;
click http://mywebpages.comcast.net/Surf-N-Land/tournament05results.htm


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

glad to hear you had a good day


----------

